# Neue CPU auf altes Mainboard ???



## Steady5 (5. November 2019)

Hallo und danke im Voraus.

Ich habe vor über drei Jahren mein PC komplett neu zusammengestellt. Nun habe ich eine neue Grafikkarte RTX 2070 und bringe mit der CPU I5 6600 nicht die gewünschte Leistung, da die CPU konstant bei 100% und die GPU bei 20% läuft.

Nun habe ich im Benutzerhandbuch zum Mainboard ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming gelesen, das mit Sockel 1151 bis 6. Generation der CPU unterstützt wird.

NUN ZUR EIGENTLICHEN FRAGE:  Kann ich auch eine CPU i7 der 8; 9: oder gar 10 Generation mit 1151 Sockel verbauen?


CPU: I5 6600
Mainboard: Asus Z170 Gaming Pro
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte RTX 2070




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Besten Dank 

Steady


----------



## sonic1monkey (5. November 2019)

i7 7000  geht auch drauf aber ob sich der Preis Lohnt?

du hättest dir gleich eine K-Version kaufen sollen zum übertakten, weil da viel geht

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Core-i7-7700K-CPU-264844/Tests/7700K-vs-6700K-1217266/


----------



## drstoecker (5. November 2019)

Kauf dir ein aktuelles ryzen System, in die alte Plattform investieren lohnt nicht mehr!


----------



## _Berge_ (5. November 2019)

Das höchste der Gefühle wäre ein 7700k mit BIOS Update

Da er preislich noch ziemlich weit oben sitzt würde ich wie bereits vorgeschlagen in ein Ryzen system investieren, was für RAM besitzt du?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. November 2019)

Steady5 schrieb:


> NUN ZUR EIGENTLICHEN FRAGE:  Kann ich auch eine CPU i7 der 8; 9: oder gar 10 Generation mit 1151 Sockel verbauen?



Ja, Generation 8 und 9 passen mechanisch auf den Sockel 1151.
Nein, Generation 8 und 9 passen elektrisch nicht zum Chipsatz Z170.

Letztendlich also nein...dein Monitor würde dunkel bleiben


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2019)

Steady5 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor über drei Jahren mein PC komplett neu zusammengestellt. Nun habe ich eine neue Grafikkarte RTX 2070 und bringe mit der CPU I5 6600 nicht die gewünschte Leistung, da die CPU konstant bei 100% und die GPU bei 20% läuft.



Klarer Fall. Die CPU ist zu schwach.
Da hilft nur ein Upgrade. Allerdings brauchst du ein neues Mainboard neben der neuen CPU.


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2019)

Die 10. Gen bekommt wahrscheinlich einen komplett neuen Sockel.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die 10. Gen bekommt wahrscheinlich einen komplett neuen Sockel.



Nicht nur Wahrscheinlich. 
Sockel 1200 und der 400er Chipsatz kommt mit der 10.000er Nummer.


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2019)

Wobei da halt die Frage ist, was die CPUs sonst so bieten werden. 

Wäre schon spannend, wenn der neue i7-10700K dann mehr oder weniger der alte i9-9900K(S) ist und nur noch 300€ kostet.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (5. November 2019)

Geh mal eher von 350-400€ aus. 300€ werden wir nicht mehr sehen für nen i7


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei da halt die Frage ist, was die CPUs sonst so bieten werden.
> 
> Wäre schon spannend, wenn der neue i7-10700K dann mehr oder weniger der alte i9-9900K(S) ist und nur noch 300€ kostet.



Vermutlich wird Intel die Preise anpassen. Der 10 Kerner kostet dann 500 und der 8 kerner 400.


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2019)

Das wird aber nicht reichen. Beim HEDT hat Intel die Preise sogar halbiert.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das wird aber nicht reichen. Beim HEDT hat Intel die Preise sogar halbiert.



Da müssen wir bis nächstes Jahr warten.
Der 9900KS kostet 600€ 
Da hat Intel nichts angepasst. Aber für die Zukunft müssen sie das. Wie das aber aussehen wird.


----------



## LastManStanding (5. November 2019)

Kosten/Nutzen wäre zur Zeit Ryzen die bessere Wahl als jetzt noch einen 7700K zu kaufen... wesentlich sinnvoller sogar.
Der 7700k ist sicherlich keine schlechte CPU unter umständen und guter Kühlung gut taktbar und hält noch ganz gut mit bei OC. Aber naja die kernzahl ist auch nicht unerheblich. Glaub mir deine Freude wird nicht altzu lange anhalten für gar nicht wenig Geld bedenkt man das Alter.

Je nach Nutzbarkeit; Ryzen 6 oder 8 Kerner+ 400/500 Chipsatz kaufen und freuen. Oder eben wacker auf Intels neue Generation hoffen, wenn man Intel lieber mag.


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der 9900KS kostet 600€



Der ist aber auch nicht für normale Nutzer gedacht, sondern ein Sammlerobjekt mit nur 1000 Stück.


----------



## markus1612 (5. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der ist aber auch nicht für normale Nutzer gedacht, sondern ein Sammlerobjekt mit nur 1000 Stück.



Trotzdem ist es bemerkenswert, dass Intel bei 2066 die Preise extrem runtergesetzt hat (der 8-Kerner für 2066 kostet rund 385€ aktuell) und im Mainstream davon absolut gar nix zu sehen ist.


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2019)

Ich würde vermuten, das kommt erst bei der neuen Gen, so wie es jetzt bei 2066 der Fall war.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der ist aber auch nicht für normale Nutzer gedacht, sondern ein Sammlerobjekt mit nur 1000 Stück.



Der ist auf 1000 Stück begrenzt?


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2019)

Stand irgendwo, dass der limitiert ist und deshalb auch nur 1 Jahr Garantie hat. 
Sind wohl einfach wirklich nur die Chips, die man bisher als zu gut für den 9900K aussortiert hat.


----------



## Maddrax111 (7. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Stand irgendwo, dass der limitiert ist und deshalb auch nur 1 Jahr Garantie hat.
> Sind wohl einfach wirklich nur die Chips, die man bisher als zu gut für den 9900K aussortiert hat.




Laut Silicon Lottery erreichen ja nur 3% der KS die 5,2 Ghz,das wären gerade mal 30 Stück wenn die Gesamtanzahl stimmt. Das wäre schon ein Hammer.


B2T
Ich würde auch einen Wechsel zu einem 3600 oder 3700X empfehlen. Das alte Board und den I5 kann man verkaufen und einen Teil de Kosten gegen finanzieren.


----------



## Steady5 (7. November 2019)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.


Welches Board würdet Ihr mir empfehlen??

RAM habe ich 16GB DDR4 1333MHz (2x8)

Netzteil ein 850W (das sollte noch reichen)


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. November 2019)

Editier deinen zweiten Satz mal weg, sonst wirst du seitens der Forumsadministration Ärger kriegen. Verkaufsangebote sind nur im Marktplatz gestattet, zu dem du noch keinen Zugang hast. Wir wollen hier ja nicht mit mehr oder weniger seriösen Verkaufsversuchen zugespammt werden.

Anbieten würde sich derzeit ein AMD Ryzen R5 3600(X) mit entweder einem B450-Board (mit aktualisierte BIOS) oder X570-Board. Deinen RAM (der hat übrigens 2666 MHz) könntest du weiter verwenden, auch wenn du dabei etwas Leistung verschenkt. Oder du versuchst, dein jetziges Mainboard+CPU+RAM als Paket zu verkaufen und kaufst dir 16 oder 32 GB DDR4-3200+ RAM neu.

Um dich besser beraten zu können, wäre es aber sehr sinnvoll, wenn du uns mehr Angaben gibst. Welche Games zockst du, auf welcher Auflösung, brauchst du besonders hohe FPS etc.


----------



## Steady5 (7. November 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis.

Games spiele ich Battlefield V, Division 2 und später noch Red Dead Redemption.

Monitor habe ich ein 21:9 mit 3440x1440 und 60Hz mit OC 100Hz. Was ich auch gerne ausreizen würde.


----------



## Maddrax111 (8. November 2019)

Sowohl Devision2 als auch BF5 können sehr gut mit Kernen umgehen.

Wenn es dein Budget zulässt wäre der 3700X eine sehr gute Wahl.
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ab €'*'323,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
MSI B450 Tomahawk Max ab €'*'98,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland günstige Variante aber absolut ausreichend Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite ab €'*'199,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland sehr gutes Board mit allen Feature wie PCI-e 4.0 oder als Mittelweg Gigabyte X570 Gaming X ab €'*'169,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

RAM ist die Frage ob du den vorhandenen behälst und versuchst manuell zu optimieren über die 2666 Mhz hinaus oder dir neuen gönnst
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200 ab €'*'72,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballist...s2c16g4d32aesb-bls2k16g4d32aesb-a1971756.html

Sollte dir der 3700X zu teuer sein dann https://geizhals.de/amd-ryzen-5-3600-100-100000031box-a2064574.html mit dem MSI Board von oben zusammen.


----------



## _Berge_ (8. November 2019)

850W reichen ja, aber was für ein Hersteller und Modell ist es?


----------



## Steady5 (14. November 2019)

Netzteil habe ich ein Corsair RM850

und  RAM die Kingston HX426C15FBK2/16 2666MHz Dimm 288 und PC4-21300


Wie viel Verlust hätte ich mit den bestehenden RAM? 

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.


----------

